# Calcular o estimar la potencia soportada de un tweeter sin filtrar y filtrado.



## Kebra (Nov 25, 2009)

Eso es muchachos, cómo conocer la potencia real que soporta un tweeter.

Generalmente la potencia viene indicada como 50WRMS por ejemplo, pero esa bobina 50WRMS la van a derretir en segundos.
Mi pregunta es, como calcular la potencia que va a recibir ese tweeter cuando esté filtrado, por ejemplo, a 3KHz 6dB/Oct., a 6 KHz 12 dB/Oct., etc., para poder saber hasta que potencia de woofer usar con ese tweeter, y la potencia total del sistema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2009)

Fijate este esquema:
Ver el archivo adjunto 12495
Es algo mas bien general y dependiente del tipo de música que escuches, pero es el resultado de varios estudios (y no es el único, pero todos son mas o menos parecidos).

Entrando con la frecuencia de corte, te dá directamente el porcentaje de potencia que recibe el parlante. Esto te sirve para saber cuanta potencia deja pasar un filtro (tipo segundo orden) o cuanta potencia tenés que usar en caso de multiamplificación.

Para obtener "exactamente" (exactamente es mentira por que depende de que tipo musica escuches) la potencia que deja pasar el filtro no te queda otra que hacer la integral del espectro de potencia sobre el ancho de banda del filtro, considerando las pendientes de caída del filtro....lo que es un soberano quilo***** e inútil por que no es general.

Mejor usá el gráfico....

Saludos!


----------



## Kebra (Nov 26, 2009)

Bien, te cuento el por qué de mi pregunta:

Estuve averiguando por lapotencia de uso de los Vifa que compré, y el fabircante te dice que la potencia que manejan es 50WRMS/100Wmax.

Pero al no tener un gráfico (en la página de Thimpany no está este modelo) no tenog idea de como estimar siquiera donde hacer el corte, que luego de medir la impedancia y obtener la curva, decidí hacerlo en 3Khz para 2 vías.

Cuando le consulté a quién me los vendio, me respondió esto:


Estos tweeter sin filtrar son de 12 wrms 
(todos son ± de 12-15wrms)


Van perfectamente con woofers de 50wrms 

Bien filtrado en 3000Hz en 12dB/oct sobre 50wrms estaría recibiendo unos 6.36 wrms.

Cortado en  6 dB/oct en 4000Hz sobre 50 wrms estaría recibiendo unos 6.25 wrms



Un tweeter debe recibir el 50 ó 60% de su capacidad nominal, un poco menos, si se puede,  mejor.

Para que un pico máximo lo pueda disipar por lo menos durante 10 minutos.



Ellos dicen que manejan 50wrms 

Porque fijate con 75wrms que pasa:



Cortado en 3000Hz en12dB/oct  

Sobre 75 wrms estaría recibiendo unos 10 wrms (muy justo)

Cortado en  6 dB/oct en 4000Hz 

Sobre 75 wrms estaría recibiendo unos 9.38 wrms (muy justo también)


Todo esto está interesante, pero mi pregunta es, ¿cómo lo calculó tan precisamente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2009)

Kebra dijo:


> Todo esto está interesante, pero mi pregunta es, *¿cómo lo calculó tan precisamente?*



Excelente pregunta!
Tal vez el fabricante le dió algo que permite calcularlo, tal vez tiene algun metodo propio desarrollado por experiencia (hummmmm), tal vez te mandó fruta... no sé.

El verdadero problema es: para que tipo de señal aplicada esos valores son válidos? Ruido rosa, música clasica, musica electrónica....cual?

Mirá con detenimiento el gráfico que te pasé antes y buscá el punto de los 3 y 4kHz que el te menciona. Fijate que porcentaje queda por encima del punto de corte entre la curva y la frecuencia elegida (te va a dar cerca del 12 o 13%) y aplicale eso a la potencia que el menciona. Que valor sale?


----------



## Kebra (Nov 26, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Excelente pregunta!
> Tal vez el fabricante le dió algo que permite calcularlo, tal vez tiene algun metodo propio desarrollado por experiencia (hummmmm), tal vez te mandó fruta... no sé.
> 
> El verdadero problema es: para que tipo de señal aplicada esos valores son válidos? Ruido rosa, música clasica, musica electrónica....cual?
> ...



Me dan muy cerquita los valores! Para 3 Khz a 50WRMS me da 7 WRMS. Para 80W me da 6.4W a 5KHz que es lo que tengo para uso personal.
Habría que ver la ecuación de la función como es, para meterla en una hoja de cálculo y así poder calcular con mas detalle... ¿No está en el libro?

¿De dónde sacaste ese gráfico?!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2009)

Ese gráfico lo saqué del datasheet del TDA2040, por que era el que me quedaba más comodo, pero en otros sitios web he visto esquemas parecidos. En ninguna parte ví la ecuación de esa curva, pero no creo que exista esa ecuación, ya que son curvas levantadas de valores experimentales promedio.
Creo que en la web de ESP, en algún artículo, también hay un gráfico por el estilo de este...pero sin ecuación.
De todas formas te repito: no busques una ecuación que te dé el valor exacto, por que ese valor no existe, ya que varía de acuerdo al tipo de música que escuches. Tomá ese valor como un promedio, que en la realidad va a ser un 50% (por decir) mayor o menor dependiendo de la señal que apliques.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Nov 30, 2009)

Más leo al respecto, y más me convenzo de algo: lo mejor es usar filtros activos (amplificadores operacionales ,mas resistencias y capacitores, sin las malditas bobinas), un amplificador para cada parlante (woofer, medio, tweeter), y, si se quiere, algún límite en la potencia de salida para ajustarlo bien (obvio cada ampli para la potencia del parlante que maneja o menos).
Y te olvidás de las bobinas, y de la posibilidad de exceder la potencia de algún componente si algún tema favorito tuyo "justo" tiene mucho contenido en una frecuencia.
Claro, como contrapartida necesitás más cables y más amplificadores... pero me sigue pareciendo más práctico.

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> Claro, como contrapartida necesitás más cables y más amplificadores... pero me sigue pareciendo más práctico.



Es exactamente así, mucho más práctico y efectivo.
Además, el cable es relativamente barato, y los amplificadores integrados, por más que hay muchos que no les gustan y dicen que son para "pricipiantes" (ahora bien, si creen que son "profesionales" por que arman amplificadores con transistores...están muy lejos de la realidad), son un excelente medio para hacer muchos amplificadores, de muy bajo costo y extremadamente efectivos para un sistema multi-amplificado, aún con distorsiones máximas del orden del 0.1%

Si considerás que un TDA2050 (por decir el mas simple) te puede proveer 25 watts RMS sobre 8 ohms (o 50W sobre 4 ohms...asumiendo que pueda disiparlos), que cada chip de estos vale 2.5 U$S y que con el resto de materiales te armás un hermoso ampli en 8 cm cuadrados por 3.5 U$S, te imaginarás que no vale la pena ni comenzar a pensar en un crossover pasivo, que tiene bobinas costosas (en los míos costaron casi 3 U$S cada bobina), capacitores de poliester de alto valor, gruesos errores de atenuación y fase y muchos otros problemas mas sutiles que hacen "mala" a la respuesta polar de los baffles.


----------



## Kebra (Dic 14, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es exactamente así, mucho más práctico y efectivo.
> Además, el cable es relativamente barato, y los amplificadores integrados, por más que hay muchos que no les gustan y dicen que son para "pricipiantes" (ahora bien, si creen que son "profesionales" por que arman amplificadores con transistores...están muy lejos de la realidad), son un excelente medio para hacer muchos amplificadores, de muy bajo costo y extremadamente efectivos para un sistema multi-amplificado, aún con distorsiones máximas del orden del 0.1%
> 
> Si considerás que un TDA2050 (por decir el mas simple) te puede proveer 25 watts RMS sobre 8 ohms (o 50W sobre 4 ohms...asumiendo que pueda disiparlos), que cada chip de estos vale 2.5 U$S y que con el resto de materiales te armás un hermoso ampli en 8 cm cuadrados por 3.5 U$S, te imaginarás que no vale la pena ni comenzar a pensar en un crossover pasivo, que tiene bobinas costosas (en los míos costaron casi 3 U$S cada bobina), capacitores de poliester de alto valor, gruesos errores de atenuación y fase y muchos otros problemas mas sutiles que hacen "mala" a la respuesta polar de los baffles.



Hoy fui a comprar alambre de cobre esmaltado para hacer las benditas bobinas como corresponde con nucleo de aire.
Casi me caigo de c*lo cuando me dijo el precio del alambre.
Le pedí 1 kg y le dije que necesito unos 70 metros, y se fija en el listado y me dice el kilo son 140 metros, con lo que medio kilo me alcanzaba. Menos mal, 56 mangos el kilo de alambre!
Y eso que las bobinas son chiquitas porque es 2 vías, si tengo que hacerlas para un woofer a 500Hz me sale mas caro el alambre que los parlantes!


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

Kebra dijo:


> Menos mal, 56 mangos el kilo de alambre!



Madre mía !!! :enfadado:

Tal vez me convenga reutilizar hasta los bobinados de los trafos que tengo desparramados en el taller... Pensaba que solo valía la pena rescatar las chapas (que también están caras!!!)

Me imagino que debe ser prohibitivo hacer unos de esos transformadores gigantes, de 25 amperes y 12 volts, que se usaban o usan para transmisores de radiofrecuencia... Me acuerdo que el alambre era de aluminio envuelto en tela, debe valer menos que el cobre pero.... debe ser caro igual!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2009)

Y ya lo ven....vayan pensando en multi-amplificar, se van a quitar de encima todos los problemas, sobre todo cuando usen parlantes de calidad. Yo siempre he sido reticente a usar mas de un amplificador, excepto para el subwoofer, pero ya me cayó la ficha hace rato...y si además leen a don Linkwitz, van a ver las desviaciones de los lóbulos acústicos que producen los filtros pasivos y se van a preguntar: para que diablos gasto tanto en parlantes si los filtros me perjudican los lóbulos de radiación y el sonido sale para cualquier lado menos para donde tengo los oídos...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 12, 2010)

Les planteo una duda que tengo varios días dando vueltas en la cabeza. 

Planteo el problema de la siguiente manera:

Se tiene un amplificador de potencia con 60W a 8ohm y 100W a 4ohm por canal, siendo esta última su mínima impedancia de trabajo. Y se quiere utilizar para la vía de agudos, en un sistema activo (o bi amplificado); por lo tanto, a este amplificador solo se le conectaran tweeter's cortados previamente por un crossover (activo) a 4Khz (HPF).

Para ello tengo 4 tweeter's de impedancia 8ohm y de potencia 20W (por decir algo) c/u. Los cuales conectaré dos por canal en paralelo, a cada canal del amplificador.       

Entonces el amplificador trabajando a 4ohm de impedancia, solo estaría enviando 12W por canal (100W x 12% = 12W). Se podría decir que no se está aprovechando totalmente la potencia del mismo, y aquí es donde me surge la duda; ¿podría hacer trabajar este amplificador  a una impedancia de 2ohm conectándole 4 tweeter's por canal, sabiendo que teóricamente solo duplicaré la potencia exigida, o sea, 24W por canal?

Mi duda esa, si este particular se podría trabajar el amplificador por debajo de su impedancia mínima nominal, sabiendo que nunca se supera la potencia nominal, en este ejemplo 100W por canal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Entonces el amplificador trabajando a 4ohm de impedancia, solo estaría enviando 12W por canal (100W x 12% = 12W). Se podría decir que no se está aprovechando totalmente la potencia del mismo, y aquí es donde me surge la duda; ¿podría hacer trabajar este amplificador  a una impedancia de 2ohm conectándole 4 tweeter's por canal, sabiendo que teóricamente solo duplicaré la potencia exigida, o sea, 24W por canal?



Estás haciendo la pregunta incorrecta 
Antes de hacer nada, debés saber cuanta potencia necesitás en los agudos, y en base a eso y al punto de corte podés "estimar" la potencia del ampli a usar.
En lo que planteás, claro que no estás explotando la potencia disponible en el amplificador, pero _*si no tenés otro ampli para usar*_ y *no te hace falta mas potencia de agudos*...para que vas a cambiar?
Si te hace falta mas potencia...vas a tener que pensar en otro ampli que se aguante trabajar a 2 ohms...a menos que no te importe que el ampli se queme y se lleve puestos los tweeters


----------



## Tavo (Mar 10, 2011)

Está muy interesante el tema.

Veo que conviene "de cabeza" usar filtros activos antes que los pasivos.
Necesitaría conseguir algún diagrama (programa de cálculo, supongo) para saber de que manera HACER el filtro activo para el corte de frecuencias...
Alguna idea?

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 10, 2011)

un filtro pasivo bien diseñado también es una buena solución  .Por supuesto que en la teoría activo es mejor, ademas de no perder esos 1-2db en sensibilidad, pero filtrando en pasivo es mas fácil usar distintas pendientes y también es mas fácil dejar plana la respuesta de un transductor "difícil" de filtrar... ya en bs as me voy a poner a armar la otra potencia y el crossover activo para comparar objetivamente (sumado a una audición cuando pueda que están todos invitados para que comparen uds.)
edu, ya pude escuchar muchas horas de música con los nuevos bafles y la imagen sonora es increíble, los lóbulos de radiación están perfectamente controlados a todas las frecuencias, el punto de escucha que mas me gusto es a unos 4 metros de los bafles, con estos paralelos entre si (sin apuntar directamente a nosotros) no note lo que me dijiste de que seguramente me quedaba mas cerca el punto optimo ya que es muy parecido al de los monitores gb-audio (solo que con estos a partir de 8000hz la imagen se va a la mierd...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 10, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> un filtro pasivo bien diseñado también es una buena solución  .Por supuesto que en la teoría activo es mejor, ademas de no perder esos 1-2db en sensibilidad, pero filtrando en pasivo es mas fácil usar distintas pendientes y también es mas fácil dejar plana la respuesta de un transductor "difícil" de filtrar... ya en bs as me voy a poner a armar la otra potencia y el crossover activo para comparar objetivamente (sumado a una audición cuando pueda que están todos invitados para que comparen uds.)
> edu, ya pude escuchar muchas horas de música con los nuevos bafles y la imagen sonora es increíble, los lóbulos de radiación están perfectamente controlados a todas las frecuencias, el punto de escucha que mas me gusto es a unos 4 metros de los bafles, con estos paralelos entre si (sin apuntar directamente a nosotros) no note lo que me dijiste de que seguramente me quedaba mas cerca el punto optimo ya que es muy parecido al de los monitores gb-audio (solo que con estos a partir de 8000hz la imagen se va a la mierd...



Gracias por tu respuesta Juan!

Es verdad lo que decís. Ambos tipos de filtros son útiles, pero como todo, algunos convienen en tal lado y otros en otras situaciones.

Veo que en este caso me convendría filtrar en activo, porque estoy haciendo un sistema, digamos un "combo", donde el amplificador y todo lo referente a la electrónica va puesto dentro del mismo baffle.
Mi idea era filtrar en activo los canales correspondientes a los bajos-medios, los cuales son de una potencia de 30W cada uno.
Y hacer dos amplificadores más (mucho más chicos) para los tweeters.
El sistema que estoy haciendo creo que "ni se le parece" a algo Hi-Fi, pero cuanta mayor fidelidad logre, mejor.

Creo que este tema lo sabe muy bien EduardoZ (filtros activos).

Bueno, por el momento no puedo seguir con el proyecto, ya que aún no llegó el pedido de los woofers que hice, y ayer mismo cancelé el pedido, porque ya esto era una tomada de pelo. :enfadado: Hace un mes y 1 semana que los encargué, y aún no llegaron. 

Saludos.
PS: Ya tomé la sugerencia de EZ, y estoy revisando la página de Audifan.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> edu, ya pude escuchar muchas horas de música con los nuevos bafles y la imagen sonora es increíble, los lóbulos de radiación están perfectamente controlados a todas las frecuencias, el punto de escucha que mas me gusto es a unos 4 metros de los bafles, con estos paralelos entre si (sin apuntar directamente a nosotros) no note lo que me dijiste de que seguramente me quedaba mas cerca el punto optimo ya que es muy parecido al de los monitores gb-audio (solo que con estos a partir de 8000hz la imagen se va a la mierd...


Me alegro que anden tan bieeeeeen!!!!! Pero decime, cual es la separación entre los baffles? Y los cuatro metros los medís desde el punto de escucha a cada baffle o del centro de la distancia entre los baffles al punto de escucha? (estoy tratando de determinar las distancias involucradas en la imagen).


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 11, 2011)

la distancia entre bafles es de unos dos metros, tal vez un poco menos (la verdad es que esta medido a ojo) y los cuatro es al centro entre los dos (tambien aproximadamente, midiendo baldosas) igualmente, por mas que probe bastante queda mucho para analizar, por ejemplo, no probe cambiar el bafle derecho por el izq. ya que como los tweeters no estan simetricos al centro, esto va a producir cambios en el punto de escucha, tambien medi la respusta en el punto de escucha del departamento y es mas plana de lo que imagine, aunque tengo dos picos, uno a aproximadamente 70hz que cag* todos los graves ya que es bastante elevado y otro menor a 35hz! que da una sensación de profundidad de graves impresionante aunque hay muyyy poca musica en la que se reproduzcan estas frecuencias, en fin, espero que en mi nueva casa encuentre un lugar con menos resonancias, igualmente es uno de los mejores bafles que he escuchado y definitivamente el mejor en la zona de graves y medios (el 8545k hace milagros)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola Juan!
Me parece que los baffles están demasiado juntos, y si no miran hacia el punto de escucha te van a dar una mayor distancia para que escuches bien...y eso es justo lo que te sucede. De todas formas también influye la distancia a las paredes laterales y posteriores a los baffles...
Te recomiendo que hagas esta prueba: apuntá los baffles para que coincidan mas o menos en un punto que esté situado a igual distancia de los baffles que la separación que estos tienen entre sí (triangulo equilátero) y probá de escuchar en ese punto. Pueda que no sea el punto de escucha óptimo, pero te va a permitir ver si hay anomalías en los lóbulos de radiación...
Contame como se escucha (y movete si le falta o le sobra...)

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 11, 2011)

Este hilo me lleva a una pregunta la cual varias veces me hice y nunca le dí importancia ni busqué datos.
Vamos a suponer que yo quiero inyectar una señal de 20 kHz sinusoidal sin ninguna otra de un generador que provee 50 Watts a esa frecuencia.
De qué potencia debería ser el tweeter para soportarlo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Vamos a suponer que yo quiero *inyectar una señal de 20 kHz sinusoidal sin ninguna otra de un generador que provee 50 Watts a esa frecuencia*.
> De qué potencia debería ser el tweeter para soportarlo?


Y...de 50 watts por lo menos...y en lo posible del doble o más. 
A 20kHz estás en fuera de la curva de atenuación del filtro pasa-altos del tweeter...y a esa frecuencia, la respuesta del filtro es plana (asumiendo filtros Butterworth o Linkwitz-Riley) y de ganancia 0dB...así que la potencia que le metas la pasa de largo al tweeter...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 11, 2011)

O sea, si el tweeter está especificado para esa potencia la debería poder aguantar de forma continua (sin filtros y sin nada por medio)?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> O sea, si el tweeter está especificado para esa potencia la debería poder aguantar de forma continua


Así es...asumiendo que la especificación del tweeter sea verdadera  y se trate de potencia contínua y no "musical" o PMPO o algunas de esas cosas...



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> (sin filtros y sin nada por medio)?


Bueno....sin filtros ni nada si solo le vas a enviar 20kHz.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 12, 2011)

Bien, ahora, esto no es aplicable a un bafle armado no? O debería?
O sea, si la especificación del mismo dice supongamos 50 watts continuos, y le pongo mi generador de 50 watts (con las impedancias adaptadas) a 20 kHz, que pasaría?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Bien, ahora, esto no es aplicable a un bafle armado no? O debería?


No..no debería ser aplicable a un baffle armado si quien lo diseñó es un tipo inteligente.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> O sea, *si la especificación del mismo dice* *supongamos 50 watts continuos*, y le pongo mi generador de 50 watts (con las impedancias adaptadas) a 20 kHz, que pasaría?


Probablemente volarías el tweeter . En audio, la potencia de las señales de 20kHz es muuuuy baja, ya que casi no hay instrumentos (excepto los electrónicos) que puedan generar 20kHz en forma directa sino por medio de armónicos...y estos tienen menor amplitud que la fundamental. Si tenés un baffle de 50W, es probable que el tweeter esté preparado para soportar 5 o 10W, por que nunca va a aparecer una señal de 50W en ese rango de frecuencias. Si le metés *música *a un nivel tal que tengas 50W en agudos a 20kHz, entonces vas a quemar el woofer y el medio por que le vas a estar sacudiendo muchisimo mas de 50W. Si le metés el generador y el ampli solo a 20kHz, te vas a llevar puesto el tweeter por que no está preparado para bancarse 50W de contínuo.
Los 50W están repartidos en toda la banda de audio y no concentrados en una frecuencia en particular, con lo que podés hacer algunos malabarismos para que el sistema de parlantes se banque un poco mas de potencia que lo parece que podría...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 12, 2011)

Siiiiiiii, tal cual Eza, hace muchos años, y teniendo poca idea, compré unos bafles Hitachi de 45 watts, y como me había fabricado mi primer oscilador de audio, dije, que ocasión para probarlo!
Por supuesto hice puré el tweeter 
Lo desarmé para ver que había pasado, y sorpresa, el tweeter era de 5 watts


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> *Por supuesto hice puré el tweeter
> Lo desarmé para ver que había pasado, y sorpresa, el tweeter era de 5 watts *


  Eso era cantado!!! ...pero así se diseñan los baffles. No vas a poner un tweeter que se banque 50W si nunca de los nunca jamases le van a llegar siquiera 5 o 10W.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 12, 2011)

Y bueno, en aquella época, yo creía que *me las sabía todas* <=== 
Ahora y a la distancia, me doy cuenta que ni sabía ni sé


----------



## Tavo (Mar 12, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> me doy cuenta que ni sabía *ni sé*




Nop, ahora si sabés.... Lo acabás de aprender!  

Estas "charlas" son geniales, porque siempre se aprende algo nuevo, de hecho yo tampoco sabía esto de las potencias......
Gracias Eduardo!! 

Saludos.


----------



## edgaxo (May 22, 2013)

lo que me gustaria saber es si tengo 100W rms de ampli a 8ohm y uso un crossover pasivo digamos 2 orden, cuanta potencia salen para agudos, cuanta para medios y cuanta para graves , por ejemplo como es la repartija: 33,33,33 o 50-30-20 ¿? que porcentajes?  y luego otra pregunta en cuanto al desfase entre las salidas como centrarlas para que no tengan desfase? aver quien es el valiente ?



lo que me gustaria saber es si tengo 100W rms de ampli a 8ohm y uso un crossover pasivo digamos 2 orden, cuanta potencia salen para agudos, cuanta para medios y cuanta para graves , por ejemplo como es la repartija: 33,33,33 o 50-30-20 ¿? que porcentajes?  y luego otra pregunta en cuanto al desfase entre las salidas como centrarlas para que no tengan desfase? aver quien es el valiente ?


----------



## Kebra (May 22, 2013)

La distribución de la potencia según frecuencia, como nos ilustró el Dr. Honoris Causa Zoidberg, la podés estimar en este gráfico: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...weeter-sin-filtrar-filtrado-27779/#post224216
En cuanto a la fase, deberás utilizar software para medir y calcular las correcciones en el divisor de acuerdo a las medidas obtenidas. 

El gran secreto es medir, medir, medir, calcular, medir, medir, calcular...


----------



## edgaxo (May 22, 2013)

Osea por ejemplo si la frecuencia de corte del tweeter es 4khz, sale 90%... 90% de que? de la potencia de entrada del ampli ? este grafico sirve para valores puntuales de frecuencia, pero yo me referia por ejemplo a lo siguiente:   tengo 100wrms en la entrada del xover, este tiene 3 salidas 12dB/oct, quiero saber cuantos watts envia para woofer, cuantos para medios y cuantos para twiter..con el fin de, por ejemplo, si me enviara (ES UN SUPUESTO PORQUE BUSCO COMO SE CALCULA) 50w para bajos, 30 para medios y 20 para tweeter podria por ejemplo poner un bajo de 40w, medio de 20w y tweeter de 10w, mi pregunta es como se yo cuantos wats tendre a las salidas del crossover, espero puedan ayudarme mis soldados !!!


----------



## Kebra (May 22, 2013)

edgaxo dijo:


> Osea por ejemplo si la frecuencia de corte del tweeter es 4khz, sale 90%... 90% de que? de la potencia de entrada del ampli ? este grafico sirve para valores puntuales de frecuencia, pero yo me referia por ejemplo a lo siguiente:   tengo 100wrms en la entrada del xover, este tiene 3 salidas 12dB/oct, quiero saber cuantos watts envia para woofer, cuantos para medios y cuantos para twiter..con el fin de, por ejemplo, si me enviara (ES UN SUPUESTO PORQUE BUSCO COMO SE CALCULA) 50w para bajos, 30 para medios y 20 para tweeter podria por ejemplo poner un bajo de 40w, medio de 20w y tweeter de 10w, mi pregunta es como se yo cuantos wats tendre a las salidas del crossover, espero puedan ayudarme mis soldados !!!



Volvé a leer el hilo y vas a encontrar la respuesta a todas tus preguntas.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2013)

edgaxo dijo:


> *Osea por ejemplo si la frecuencia de corte del tweeter es 4khz, sale 90%... 90% de que? de la potencia de entrada del ampli ?* . . .



Nones.

Ver el archivo adjunto 12495​
Se debe interpretar la frecuencia y el rango, por ejemplo si tu tweeter trabaja desde 4KHz *"Solo"* le corresponde (Aproximadamente) un *10%* de la potencia aplicada el gabinete. Si es un 2 vías el 90% restante va a parar al woofer.


----------



## edgaxo (May 23, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg

Es algo mas bien general y dependiente del tipo de música que escuches, pero es el resultado de varios estudios (y no es el único, pero todos son mas o menos parecidos).

Entrando con la frecuencia de corte, te dá directamente el porcentaje de potencia que recibe el parlante. Esto te sirve para saber cuanta potencia deja pasar un filtro (tipo segundo orden) o cuanta potencia tenés que usar en caso de multiamplificación.

Para obtener "exactamente" (exactamente es mentira por que depende de que tipo musica escuches) la potencia que deja pasar el filtro no te queda otra que hacer la integral del espectro de potencia sobre el ancho de banda del filtro, considerando las pendientes de caída del filtro....lo que es un soberano quilo***** e inútil por que no es general.

Mejor usá el gráfico....

Saludos!




Alguien sabe si este grafico se aplica a cualquier altavoz (SW-MID-TWT) ??? o solo es valido para Tweeters? de ser asi donde podria conseguir graficas para Subwoofer y Mid ???? Saludos !!!!!!!!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gracias Fogonazo, explicado asi ahora ya caigo, entonces puedo concluir que si el tweeter va demandar el 10% de la potencia de entrada del ampli, y si tengo 100wrms a la entrada debo tener un tweeter de 10wrms (o inferior) ????   otra cosa alguien sabe la fuente original de esa grafica? me gustaria echarle un vistazo a TODO el documento... de nuevo muchas gracias lebreles............


----------



## edgaxo (May 23, 2013)

bueno , al fin me aclaré en el tema de la division de potencia por frecuencias, baje al submundo de Fourier y densidades espectrales (sin exito) y al leer nuevamente este foro desde el principio y la grafica del TDA con calma ya tengo los porcentajes de potencia para cada altavoz, me pondre a buscar altavoces validos para esas potencias, nuevamente muchas gracias a todos por su valiosa ayuda, seguire por aqui con novedades ya que el proyecto recien empieza, Saludos !!!!


----------



## edgaxo (May 25, 2013)

Amigos como se corrige los desfases entre las salidas del crossover? Por favor no me digan de invertir el altavoz XD como hago para eliminar los desfases o evitarlos? Pronto imagenes de las graficas de los desfases.... saludos!!!


----------



## salomon103 (May 27, 2013)

Dudas sobre agudos y ohms.

1.- Tengo un crossover electronico driverrack PA para mis agudos con un corte de 2.5k a 18db/octava pero ademas tengo los agudos con un condensador en serie de 4.7mf en el polo positivo y un foco de 12v en serie en el polo negativo.

Esto lo hago como proteccion adicional y mi duda es si esto no afecta el rendimiento en el sonido.

2.- Si los agudos son de 8 ohms cada uno y los tengo con condensador conectados en paralelo a una potencia de 175 watts a 8 ohms, 225 watts a 4 ohms y 350 watts a 2 ohms.

Mi duda es saber cuanta potencia me esta generando mi amplificador, ya que yo entiendo que con los filtros(condensadores) los ohms de los agudos ya no los ve el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Kebra (May 30, 2013)

edgaxo dijo:


> Amigos como se corrige los desfases entre las salidas del crossover? Por favor no me digan de invertir el altavoz XD como hago para eliminar los desfases o evitarlos? Pronto imagenes de las graficas de los desfases.... saludos!!!




¿Por qué no? Es un recurso perfectamente válido. 

Mirá este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228467/


----------



## edgaxo (May 31, 2013)

Gracia Kebra, esta muy bueno, el tema es que desde que leí esto: http://www.studio-22.com/pulsaraudio/m18/m18.htm (leer apartado *Diseño *)en una pagina dedicada pues me he decidido hacerlo como dicen que se puede hacer en fase absoluta, o intentare hacerlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2013)

edgaxo dijo:


> el tema es que desde que leí esto: http://www.studio-22.com/pulsaraudio/m18/m18.htm (leer apartado *Diseño *)en una pagina dedicada pues me he decidido hacerlo como dicen que se puede hacer en fase absoluta, o intentare hacerlo


 
Yo no le prestaría tanta atención a esa sanata de la "fase absoluta" que mencionan ahí por que es PURO CUENTO . Es preferible medir las respuestas de los parlantes y usar el LspCad o similar para el diseño... eso te va a decir "la verdad" y no las suposiciones que aparecen en esa página


----------



## edgaxo (May 31, 2013)

Ok probare ese programa, aunque ya tengo unas cantas simulaciones en Electronics Workbench no estaria mal una segunda opinion del ordenador jajja Saludos y gracias !!!


----------



## sebsjata (Feb 12, 2021)

Hola, pregunta, o mas bien una duda.
Haciendo Bi-Amplificación y partiendo del woofer y siendo el woofer de 100w comenzaría de un amplificador de 100w para el woofer, siguiendo la grafica estimo la potencia necesaria para el medio y tiene un corte en 300Hz hasta 2kHz, eso me daría alrededor del 50% entonces la potencia necesaria para el medio seria de 50w, y por ultimo el tweeter que tiene corte en 2kHz corresponde al 20% seria un ampli de 20w entonces como es Bi-amplificación necesitaría un ampli para el woofer de 100w y otro para medios y agudos de 70w.
La primera pregunta
¿estoy en lo correcto con la distribución de potencia 100w y 70w?
2º pregunta
¿Si fuese una Tri-amplificación, estaría bien la distribución de potencia 100w, 50w, 20w?
3º y ultima
Suponiendo que no es Bi-amplificado, es amplificador normal con crossover pasivo y mi woofer es de 100w y el corte esta en 300hz, eso seria el 50% de la potencia disponible para el woofer, entonces solo estaría llegando solo 50w, entonces
¿es valido colocar un amplificador de 200w si el 50% es 100w justo lo de mi woofer?

Todo lo anterior es un caso teórico, no es real, gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2021)

sebsjata dijo:


> ¿estoy en lo correcto con la distribución de potencia 100w y 70w?


Mas o menos,  por que la potencia sobre el tweeter es muy baja y va "mezclada" con la del medio así que normamente se usa la potencia del medio y listo.


sebsjata dijo:


> ¿Si fuese una Tri-amplificación, estaría bien la distribución de potencia 100w, 50w, 20w?


Si, es razonable.


sebsjata dijo:


> ¿es valido colocar un amplificador de 200w si el 50% es 100w justo lo de mi woofer?


Ese análisis es falaz por que la potencia de un parlante poco tiene que ver con el amplificador que lo excita a menos que se considere la sensibilidad de cada parlante, ya que es así como se calibran los sistemas multiamplificados.


----------

